
Vendr - Build an online store for your blog or website - Chirag
http://www.vendr.com/
======
ssn
Separated at birth? <http://www.vendr.com> & <http://vendder.com>

~~~
tmatos
Thanks ssn for noticing it.

I was quite perplexed today. We hope they did not realized we have realised
Vendder into the wild, for some months now, especially as our services overlap
so much.

We send them an email some moments ago about this fact. Let's see how it goes.

------
japherwocky
It would be really nice to see a demo of an existing store.. especially since
it seems like you can't sign up without an invite code.

Maybe you could sell Vendr t-shirts?

~~~
faramarz
They have a demo up at their parent company

<http://www.boxador.com>

~~~
csmeder
FYI: the demo doesn't load for me. Using Chrome on MacOSX 10.6

All I see is the little X as if though a light box is going to appear

Edit: now its showing, it was just slow loading.

------
tamarindo
Who is behind this service and why should I trust them with my customers'
credit card data?

~~~
bdickason
I believe they just tie into paypal to check out, so no data is exchanged.
Trying it out tomorrow so I'll let you know if this is the case.

------
kmfrk
If any of the creators are reading this, I would love a comparison between
this and Shopify.

I like that you didn't use vowels in the second half of the name so you
wouldn't incite the _-o_ vs. _-ou_ crowd.

~~~
swombat
Vendor isn't spelled with a u in any english-speaking country.

~~~
antipaganda
Shhhh! They're happy with their efficient English. Doun't ruin their fun!

------
bdickason
I've been looking for an online store that integrates into my existing
(wordpress) website for my fiance's salon.

A quick google turned up this invite code: MVA750CGY2

Which worked for me :)

~~~
bdickason
Just wrote a brief blog post about putting the store together here in case
anyone is interested: [http://getmochi.com/blog/sell-retail-on-your-salons-
website-...](http://getmochi.com/blog/sell-retail-on-your-salons-website-
in-10-minutes-flat)

To summarize, it was a pretty painless process. The setup is very, very
simple, and adding products seems easy enough. We're running a test with the 5
product (free) version to see if anyone actually buys! Hopefully we generate a
few sales and then we'll upgrade to the paid version.

I'll post a follow-up in a few weeks with some numbers either way.

Two complaints thus far: -Store is slow to load -The 'Options' area is a bit
confusing to non-tech people

------
ayameyamamoto
They might have an issue with another company, Vendr.tv, a food review
network.

------
base
just a while ago I was this venddder.com very similar name and idea

------
mikecane
I was disappointed to see digital downloads are in the 3rd tier. Who really
wants to set up a store to sell _physical_ goods?

~~~
mikecane
I reiterate what I said. There is eBay, there is etsy, there are all those
other places for physical goods. You'd think an Internet company would cater
first to the digital-ness of the Net. Do you know what a pain it is, for
example, for a single writer to sell an eBook independently?

~~~
_pius
Why does anyone ever open up a store in the real world? I mean there's already
Macy's, Safeway, Cartier, Aldi's, practically any type of store you want, you
can already find. So why open up a new store?

~~~
dagw
Non of those stores are anywhere near me. Sure for any given type of store,
you can probably find one somewhere in the world, but that doesn't do me any
good if the nearest store is a 30+ hour drive away. There are plenty of
opportunities for someone willing to take a successful concept and move it to
a market where nothing like that exists.

~~~
edash
I think you missed the sarcasm in the comment above.

Yet another example of why sarcasm should be used with caution on the web.

~~~
nnash
/s

